# Ford 907 Flail Mower



## TRM3468 (4 mo ago)

Has anyone converted their blades from the one piece Ford blade to using a two blade sysytem Like an FM-7 flailmaster blade?

And has anyone replaced the blade holding rod? Of course its unavailable was thinking of using a piece of 9/16 cold rolled rod?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning TRM3468, welcome to the tractor forum.

I can see that there is a significant cost savings advantage in going to the simpler two blade approach. Will the two blade system leave "mini-streaks" of uncut grass between blades?


----------

